# Latest Scarangella pictures (56k: Ride the tiger far, far away; 50+ pics)



## NegaTiveXero (May 29, 2008)

So, my band seems to be doing really well, we have a bit of a following now. We got a manager and we're playing shows like it's no one's business, and we make new connections and fans at every show.

So, anyway, these are from 5/18/08, I just got these from our photographer, Ian. He likes to take his time and pick the good ones.

Anyway, here they are:




































































































































































































































































































So, that's all of them. 

For the record:

Chris - Drummer
Dylan - Singer
Evan - Bassist
Nick Kinsella - Guitarist with (my ) S7420 (he has shorter hair too)
Nick Koabel (me) - Guitarist with really long hair


----------



## Apophis (May 30, 2008)

Awesome pics


----------



## NegaTiveXero (May 30, 2008)

Bump, because these pictures rule.


----------



## eleven59 (May 30, 2008)

Awesome pics, man  I can't wait until my band's next string of shows (starts on the 14th, with two shows the same day  ). We gotta find us a decent photographer to get some good live shots of us.


----------



## kristallin (May 31, 2008)

Get that drummer a set of Meinl MB10s pronto, those B8s have got to go...

Looks like you guys were having a blast, and found a great photographer, too!


----------



## Leon (Jun 1, 2008)

where were you playing at?

man, i miss being on stage :\


----------



## El Caco (Jun 1, 2008)

Awesome pics


----------



## FYP666 (Jun 1, 2008)

Great pics man! 

Your huge dude! You won't be needing any security people


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jun 1, 2008)

Leon said:


> where were you playing at?
> 
> man, i miss being on stage :\



The Blue Note.

I love being on stage so much, man. It's one of the best feelings ever.


----------



## Naren (Jun 1, 2008)

Awesome pics, Nick.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 1, 2008)

Cool pics!


----------



## Blexican (Jun 8, 2008)

Lookin' good, Nick!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks, I appreciate it.

I have some more shows coming up in the next two months, so I should have a ton more pictures.


----------

